# The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List



## Portamento

Welcome to the TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List.

The rules (discussed in this thread) are as follows:

Two rounds, Nomination and Voting, operate towards enshrining ten works. The process is repeated to add subsequent sets of ten to the list (i.e. first cycle = pos. 1-10, second cycle = pos. 11-20, etc.).

Nomination:
-Participants may nominate up to 20 works - _ranked_ - that they feel deserve to be enshrined (note that nominating less than 20 works will have a lesser impact on the final list).
-Works nominated must follow the rules of eligibility (outlined below).
-Rank nominations as follows:

20 (first-ranked work):
...
1 (last-ranked work):

The top 15-20 most nominated works will move on to a Voting round.

Voting:
-Participants _must_ vote for their top ten of the aforementioned 15-20 works.
-Rank votes as follows:

10 (first-ranked work):
...
1 (last-ranked work):

The top ten most voted for works will be enshrined.

Eligibility:
_As long as there is an electronic element present, not including traditionally-notated parts for electronic instruments._ Specific questions about eligibility should be raised in the discussion thread.

_*Round 1 Nomination*_ will end on August 29, two weeks from now. Good luck!


----------



## Agamemnon

Two of my all time favorite works are Berio's Laborintus II and Stockhausen's Gesang der Jünglingen but I understand that they will earn only 1 and 2 points if I don't provide more works. I don't know many electronic works because they are hard to find (which will make the list by all participants very interesting for me). But I will try and will come up with a more comprehensive list.


----------



## Portamento

Agamemnon said:


> Two of my all time favorite works are Berio's Laborintus II and Stockhausen's Gesang der Jünglingen but I understand that they will earn only 1 and 2 points if I don't provide more works. I don't know many electronic works because they are hard to find (which will make the list by all participants very interesting for me). But I will try and will come up with a more comprehensive list.


I am excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## hustlefan

20. Varese: Deserts
19. Stockhausen: Sirius
18. Stockhausen: Hymnen
17. Stockhausen: Kontakte
16. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
15. Stockhausen: Mantra
14. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
13. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
12. Boulez: Repons
11. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
10. Reich: Different Trains
9. Varese: Poeme electronique
8. Berio: Visage
7. Martirano: L's GA
6. Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
5. Subotnick: Wild Bull
4. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
3. Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
2. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
1. Olly Wilson: Cetus


----------



## PeterFromLA

20. Stockhausen: Kontakte
19. Reich, Come Out
18. Andre: ...auf...III
17. Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura
16. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglingen
15. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
14. Reich: Different Trains
13. Berio, Laborintus II
12. Boulez: Anthemes II
11. Murail: Desintegrations 
10. Lucier, I am Sitting in a Room
9. Berio, Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
8. Berio: Visage
7. Stockhausen: Hymnen
6. Berio: Naturale
5. Xenakis: Kraanerg
4. Reich, It’s Gonna Rain
3. Boulez: Repons
2. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
1. Boulez: ...explosante/fixe...


----------



## Portamento

hustlefan - the following works you have nominated do not meet the new eligibility rule (the electronic element(s) must _not_ have traditionally-notated parts):

Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Dharma at Big Sur
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Akhnaten

PeterFromLA - same as hustlefan. Works that need to be replaced:

Adams: Dharma at Big Sur
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
Glass: Music in Similar Motion

Please adjust your nominations accordingly. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Ok, though i didnt list two of the works attributed to me.


----------



## Portamento

20. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
19. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 “infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite”
18. Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
17. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
16. Reich: Come Out
15. Stockhausen: Sirius
14. Boulez: Anthèmes II
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
12. Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
11. Berio: Laborintus II
10. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
9. Saariaho: La Passion de Simone
8. Haas: String Quartet #4
7. Reich: It's Gonna Rain
6. Cage: Williams Mix
5. Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
4. Murail: Vampyr!
3. Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
2. Lucier: I am sitting in a room 
1. Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> Ok, though i didnt list two of the works attributed to me.


My bad - I've edited the post.


----------



## Trout

20. Boulez: Répons
19. Reich: Different Trains
18. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
17. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
16. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
15. Anderson: Book of Hours
14. Varèse: Déserts
13. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
12. Murail: Désintégrations
11. Chin: Xi
10. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
9. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
8. Babbitt: Philomel
7. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
6. Takemitsu: Stanza II
5. Cage: Roaratorio
4. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
3. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
1. Ablinger: points & views


----------



## Agamemnon

Very interesting lists! I am trying to listen to it all (and to make up my mind which works I like the most).

BTW, while listening to Boulez' Repons on youtube I found an interesting thesis by a commentor that this kind of 'music' isn't music but decorative or sonic art which is a totally different thing (and that Boulez himself purposely worked against everything that makes up music):



> What does this piece 'say'? What does it 'communicate'? Is it supposed to communicate? No, it 'says' merely itself: it is variety in pure sound, nothing else. Virtuosic textures, total-chromatic vertical combinations repeating itself all the time, colour effects without a cause.... it is pure instrumentation where the notes are chosen for their contribution to the total colour. It is decorative art, not music. It is sonic art, without the psychological dimension which makes musical expression possible. This dimension can only be achieved through tonal relationships between the notes, who then can form a context, a dimension, an 'inner space'. Without this dimension, we deal with quite another art form. Nothing wrong with that, but the claim that it is music and therefore could form part of the regular repertoire of the central performance culture, is ludricrous..... It has been, in general, ignored in music practice and the rejection by music audiences is justified - it does not belong within the context of classical music. It is something totally different.... and a time capsule from the fities and sixties.﻿





> The listening experience can be described and compared with what the composer has intended. If you read PB's "Orientations" (Harvard University Press 1986) which is a collection of his lectures and essays and articles, then it becomes clear that his music wants to avoid any possibility of tonal hearing, i.e. a hearing that tries to make connections between the notes based upon the overtone series and the hearing acculturation of the western musical tradition. It wants to work AGAINST all of that, and create something different. This 'different' is the sound purely for the sound, without the dimension of psychology and expression which is connected to tradition and tonality. What remains, is the sonic surface of music, which cannot be something else but decorative, nothing against it, but the typical element that defines music, and upon which the entire performance culture of music rests, is no longer there. Which justifies calling it a different art form - something like photography developing next to painting in the 19th century. All this has nothing to do with arrogance. In contrary, the claims of modernist atonal works to be music is very arrogant, and the accusation that rejection of it is merely conservatism and misunderstanding. Understanding that PB's work is sonic art and not music, that is understanding.﻿


----------



## tortkis

20. Pierre Schaeffer, Pierre Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul (1950)
19. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet (1971)
18. Alvin Lucier: I am sitting in a room (1969)
17. François Bayle: Erosphère (1979-80) (youtube)
16. Carl Stone: Shing Kee (1986) (youtube)
15. Larry Polansky: freeHorn (2004) (youtube)
14. Paul Lansky: Ride (2000) (youtube)
13. Riley: You're No Good (1967)
12. Reich: Come Out (1966)
11. J.L. Adams: the place we began (2008)
10. Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (1988)
9. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
8. John Cage, Lejaren Hiller: HPSCHD (1967-69)
7. Zeena Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics (2007) (youtube)
6. Henri Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix (1972)
5. Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1972)
4. Dave Seidel: ~60 Hz (2014) (bc)
3. Tristan Perich: Telescope (2007) (youtube)
2. David Tudor: Rainforest IV (1973)
1. Xenakis: Hibiki-Hana-Ma (1969-70)


----------



## Portamento

There are about 10 days of nomination left.


----------



## ST4

I shall work my magic shortly


----------



## PeterFromLA

Just realized I forgot to include Carl Stone, on top of Jonathan Harvey. Will revise my list presently.


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> Just realized I forgot to include Carl Stone, on top of Jonathan Harvey. Will revise my list presently.


Huh? Your list didn't include Stone _or_ Harvey...


----------



## ST4

All of the following mean something quite personal to me, so that is the way I am selecting my list:

(also, I have a natural aversion for including any works with live instruments, so I'm avoiding anything like that, as I consider them more instrumental than electronic :tiphat: - I personal would've made that a rule but then it's not my thread)

*Cage - Williams Mix
Cage - Roaratorio
Smalley - Valley Flow
Smalley - Pentes 
Ferrari - Music promenade
Parmegiani - De Natura Sonorum
Pade - Faust
Ligeti - Artikulation
Maderna - Syntaxis
Kagel - Antithese (doubles as a shortfilm)
Stockhausen - Cosmic Pulses
Stockhausen - Hymnen
Xenakis - Diamorphoses
Xenakis - Persepolis
Xenakis - Orient Occident
Xenakis - La Légende d'Eer*

Sorry Portamento but I can't rate the short-list, _La Legende_ and _Hymnen_ are both two of my favorite pieces of music of all time, so I know they'd both be in the top position but otherwise I'd need more time that time provides to rate the rest :tiphat:


----------



## Portamento

ST4 said:


> All of the following mean something quite personal to me, so that is the way I am selecting my list:
> 
> (also, I have a natural aversion for including any works with live instruments, so I'm avoiding anything like that, as I consider them more instrumental than electronic :tiphat: - I personal would've made that a rule but then it's not my thread)
> 
> *Cage - Williams Mix
> Cage - Roaratorio
> Smalley - Valley Flow
> Smalley - Pentes
> Ferrari - Music promenade
> Parmegiani - De Natura Sonorum
> Pade - Faust
> Ligeti - Artikulation
> Maderna - Syntaxis
> Kagel - Antithese (doubles as a shortfilm)
> Stockhausen - Cosmic Pulses
> Stockhausen - Hymnen
> Xenakis - Diamorphoses
> Xenakis - Persepolis
> Xenakis - Orient Occident
> Xenakis - La Légende d'Eer*
> 
> Sorry Portamento but *I can't rate the short-list*, _La Legende_ and _Hymnen_ are both two of my favorite pieces of music of all time, so I know they'd both be in the top position but otherwise I'd need more time that time provides to rate the rest :tiphat:


Live electronics should be included, in my opinion - this is a large part of the repertoire.

Please try your hardest to rate the list (otherwise I can't any of it!). :scold:
There are always voting rounds, but you will still have to rank things...


----------



## StDior

20 (pts) Boulez: Anthèmes II 
19 Boulez: Répons
18 Boulez: …Explosante-fixe…
17 Stockhausen: Dienstag aus LICHT
16 Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus LICHT
15 Stockhausen: Montag aus LICHT
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae
13 G.F. Haas: String Quartet No.7 with electronics
12 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III)
11 Saariaho: Lichtbogen
10 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
9 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
8 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
7 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
6 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
5 Barrett: Dark matter
4 Cage: Roaratorio
3 del Valle Méndez - Road, river and rail 
2 Frances White: Centre Bridge (Dark River)
1 Nikoladze: Starshine


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm an eager learner about this sub-genre. I look forward to listening and voting.

With my limited exposure in this arena, here are my noms:

9. Harvey: Mortuos Plango: Vivos Vicos
8. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
7. Ingram Marshall: Fog Tropes
6. Ingram Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon The Mountains)
5. Van der Aa: Hysteresis 
4. Anderson: Book of Hours
3. Pampin: On Space
2. Varese: Poeme Electronique
1. Berio: Visage


I tried to follow all rules. Please let me know if I messed up or if anything wouldn't be an ok nom.


----------



## Portamento

StDior said:


> 1 Nikoladze: Starshine


It is to my knowledge that this work would not qualify because prepared guitars are notated traditionally. Please replace it with something else (or correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Guest

This will be ridiculously difficult for me.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Portamento said:


> Huh? Your list didn't include Stone _or_ Harvey...


Exactly. I forgot to include both Stone and Harvey in my earlier list. I guess if there's a second round of nominations I could correct the omission then? I'm not sure how this game works.


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> Exactly. I forgot to include both Stone and Harvey in my earlier list. I guess if there's a second round of nominations I could correct the omission then? I'm not sure how this game works.


Ah, I see. 20 is the limit, but if you want to replace works on your list with Stone and/or Harvey, I'd be happy to make the substitution(s). Just specify.

Is the OP not clear enough about the rules?


----------



## PeterFromLA

Great thanks. Please substitute Harvey's Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco at #1 and Stone's Sukothai at #6. Thanks.


----------



## StDior

Portamento said:


> It is to my knowledge that this work would not qualify because prepared guitars are notated traditionally. Please replace it with something else (or correct me if I am wrong).


Replace it with Billone's An-na please. Thank you.


----------



## Portamento

There are about six days of nomination left.


----------



## Sina

20. Kaija Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) for percussion & electronics
19. Kaija Saariaho: Amers (1992) for cello & electro-acoustic ensemble
18. Luigi Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988/89) for violin & 8 magnetic tapes
17. Jonathan Harvey: Speakings (2008) for orchestra & electronics
16. Pierre Schaeffer & Pierre Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul (1950)
15. Brian Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II (1973/76) for solo cello with delay tapes, modulation & extensive amplification
14. Alireza Mashayekhi: Mithra, Op. 90 (1982)
13. Luca Francesconi: Etymo (1994) for soprano, electronics & ensemble
12. François-Bernard Mâche: Maraé (1974) for 6 amplified percussionists & tape, Op. 29
11. John Cage: Cartridge Music (1960) for amplified sounds
10. Else Marie Pade: Symphonie magnétophonique (1958)
9. Tristan Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) for 5 instruments & electronics
8. Tristan Murail: L'Esprit des dunes (1994) for 11 instruments & electronics
7. Tristan Murail: Désintégrations (1982) for 17 instruments & electronics
6. Pierre Boulez: ...explosante-fixe... (1991/93) for solo MIDI flute, ensemble & electronics
5. Else Marie Pade: Illustrations (1995) for harp, percussion & tape
4. Iannis Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) ballet for orchestra & tape
3. Roberto Gerhard: Symphony No. 3 "Collages" (1960) for orchestra & tape
2. Gérard Grisey: Le noir de l'étoile (1989/90) for 6 percussionists, tape, & live electronics
1. Gérard Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour (1982/84) for 12 voices & tape


----------



## 20centrfuge

Ooh, I didn't realize Murails Winter Fragments has electronics. I love that piece!

Portamento, could I add that to my nomination list? It could go in the #10 spot

10. Murail: Winter Fragments
9. Harvey: Mortuos Plango: Vivos Vicos
8. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
7. Ingram Marshall: Fog Tropes
6. Ingram Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon The Mountains)
5. Van der Aa: Hysteresis 
4. Anderson: Book of Hours
3. Pampin: On Space
2. Varese: Poeme Electronique
1. Berio: Visage


----------



## Skilmarilion

7.	Rautavaara – Cantus Arcticus
6.	Reich – Different Trains
5.	Reich – City Life
4.	Boulez – Anthemes II
3.	J. Luther Adams: The place we began
2.	J. Luther Adams: In a room
1.	J. Luther Adams: At the still point


----------



## Portamento

Thank you for all the nominations so far.

Voting will begin on* Tuesday, August 29*, at *8pm (3am) PST (GMT)*.


----------



## 20centrfuge

A list of works would be helpful beforehand so I can do some listening


----------



## Portamento

20centrfuge said:


> A list of works would be helpful beforehand so I can do some listening


Well, yeah, in three days once nomination ends.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Oh, I thought noms ended.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Ingram Marshall... another top electronics composer I neglected to nominate!


----------



## calvinpv

20. Boulez: Répons
19. Stockhausen: Kontakte
18. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
17. Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco No. 2
16. Berio: Laborintus II
15. Nono: Post-prae-ludium No. 1 per Donau
14. Saariaho: Lonh
13. Stockhausen: Mantra
12. Nono: Prometeo, tragedia dell'ascolto
11. Berio: Visage
10. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
9. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
8. Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma
7. Andre: ... als ... II
6. Murail: Winter Fragments
5. Saariaho: Près
4. Andre: ab II
3. Babbitt: Reflections
2. Boulez: Anthèmes II
1. Varèse: Poème electronique


----------



## Portamento

*Nomination ends in about 24 hours.*


----------



## Guest

20. Edgard Varèse: _Déserts_
19. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Kontakte_
18. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Cosmic Pulses_
17. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Oktophonie_
16. Jonathan Harvey: _Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco_
15. Iannis Xenakis: _Persepolis_
14. Luigi Nono: _Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz_
13. Bernard Parmegiani: _De Natura Sonorum_
12. Pierre Boulez: _Répons_
11. Milton Babbitt: _Philomel_
10. Alvin Lucier: _I Am Sitting In A Room_
9. Gordon Mumma: _Hornpipe_
8. Luc Ferrari: _Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant_
7. Pierre Schaeffer & Pierre Henry: _Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul_
6. Luciano Berio: _Visage_
5. David Tudor: _Rainforest IV_
4. John Cage: _Roaratorio_
3. François Bayle: _L'Expérience Acoustique_
2. Henri Pousseur: _Huit Études Paraboliques_
1. Edgard Varèse: _Poème électronique_

Order and selections pretty arbitrary at this point. The number of works I wanted to include was overwhelming.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Portamento, can you change my Andre nomination to "...als...II"? Thanks


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> Portamento, can you change my Andre nomination to "...als...II"? Thanks


Done. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now open.

You may vote for up to ten of the following works:*

Berio: Laborintus II
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Anthèmes II
Boulez: Répons
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Haas: String Quartet #7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
Reich: Come Out
Reich: Different Trains
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
Stockhausen: Kontakte
Varèse: Déserts

_*Remember to rank your votes.*_


----------



## Portamento

*Round 1 Voting will end on Sunday, September 10.*

Good luck.


----------



## PeterFromLA

This group of works is really hard to rank; I'm not sure about my preferred ordering at all. I assume the larger number means the work is ranked higher? If so, here's how I'd rank from your list, more or less.

10. Stockhausen: Kontakte
9. Berio: Laborintus II
8. Reich: Come Out
7. Reich: Different Trains
6. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
5. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
4. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
3. Boulez: Anthèmes II
2. Boulez: Répons
1. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco


----------



## hustlefan

10. Boulez: Répons
9. Stockhausen: Kontakte
8. Varèse: Déserts
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
6. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
4. Reich: Different Trains
3. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
2. Reich: Come Out
1. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> This group of works is really hard to rank; I'm not sure about my preferred ordering at all. I assume the larger number means the work is ranked higher? If so, here's how I'd rank from your list, more or less.


Yes, larger number = higher ranking (check the OP).

To clarify:
This is the voting round, where you must rank up to ten of the 15 top-nominated works; once voting is over, the ten most-voted for works will become nos. 1-10 on the list.

Then we start all over again with nomination (works that were nominated last round but didn't make the list will have to be re-nominated).

Does that help?


----------



## Trout

10. Boulez: Répons
9. Reich: Different Trains
8. Haas: String Quartet #7
7. Varèse: Déserts
6. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
5. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
4. Boulez: Anthèmes II
3. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul


----------



## Guest

10. Varèse: Déserts
9. Stockhausen: Kontakte
8. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
7. Boulez: Répons
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
5. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
4. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
3. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
2. Boulez: Anthèmes II
1. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...

Not easy leaving anything by Berio or Haas out of any voting round, but you gotta give credit where credit's due.


----------



## 20centrfuge

7. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
6. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
5. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
4. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
3. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Reich: Different Trains
1. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul


----------



## Skilmarilion

4. Harvey: _Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco_
3. Reich: _Different Trains_
2. Boulez: _Anthèmes II_
1. Bryars: _Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet_


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Boulez: Anthèmes II
9 Boulez: Répons
8 Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
7 Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
6 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
5 Haas: String Quartet #7
4 Stockhausen: Kontakte
3 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica future
2 Berio: Laborintus II
1 Varèse: Déserts


----------



## St Matthew

What's with _Gesang der Jünglinge_? I personally think he's written better electronic works than that


----------



## Portamento

St Matthew said:


> What's with _Gesang der Jünglinge_? I personally think he's written better electronic works than that


Then don't include it in your list. Personally, I think _Jünglinge_ is one of Stockhausen's greatest accomplishments, but you are entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## tortkis

10(pts) Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
9 Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
8 Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7 Reich: Come Out
6 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
5 Stockhausen: Kontakte
4 Varèse: Déserts
3 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
2 Boulez: Répons
1 Berio: Laborintus II


----------



## Portamento

Voting ends in about a week.


----------



## Portamento

Friendly bump. I assume those that have nominated will be voting as well?


----------



## calvinpv

10. Boulez: Répons
9. Stockhausen: Kontakte
8. Boulez: ... explosante-fixe ...
7. Berio: Laborintus II
6. Varèse: Déserts
5. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
4. Lucier: I am Sitting in a Room
3. Schaeffer/Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2. Harvey: Mortuos plango, vivos voco
1. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge

Had to relisten to most of the choices in order to reassess the rationale behind my nomination picks (e.g. Nono's Post-prae-ludium No. 1 is high on my personal rankings, but La Lontananza was rather low. I obviously was lacking some enlightened appreciation given the latter's popularity. No longer!)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Listening to this performance of the Nono... it's really wonderful, especially if wearing headphones:


----------



## Portamento

Voting ends in about 24 hours.


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now over.*


----------



## Portamento

*The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List*

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be re-nominated in future rounds (you may also nominate new works, of course).

Ablinger: points & views
Adams, J.L.: at the still point
Adams, J.L.: in a room
Adams, J.L.: the place we began
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andre: ...als... II
Andre: ab II
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
Ashley: In Sara Mencken Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women
Babbitt: Philomel
Babbitt: Reflections
Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
Barrett: DARK MATTER
Bayle: Erosphère
Bayle: L'Expérience Acoustique
Berio: Laborintus II
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Berio: Visage
Billone: An Na
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Cage & Hiller: HPSCHD
Cage: Cartridge Music
Cage: Roaratorio
Cage: Williams Mix
Chin: Xi
Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Francesconi: Etymo
Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
Haas: String Quartet #4
Haas: String Quartet #7
Harvey: Speakings
Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
Lansky: Ride
Marshall: Fog Tropes
Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon the Mountains)
Martirano: L's G.A.
Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: Désintégrations
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes
Murail: Winter Fragments
Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau
Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
Pade: Illustrationer (Illustrations)
Pade: Symphonie Magnétophonique
Pampin: On Space
Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
Perich: Telescope
Polansky: freeHorn
Pousseur: Huit Etudes paraboliques
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Reich: City Life
Reich: Come Out
Reich: It's Gonna Rain
Riley: You're Nogood
Romitelli: An Index of Metals
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 
Saariaho: Amers
Saariaho: La Passion de Simone
Saariaho: Lichtbogen
Saariaho: Lonh
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Saariaho: Près
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
Seidel: ~60 Hz
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Mantra
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Stockhausen: Oktophonie
Stockhausen: Sirius
Stone: Shing Kee
Stone: Sukothai
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
Subotnick: The Wild Bull
Takemitsu: Stanza II
Tudor: Rainforest IV
Valle Méndez: road, river and rail
Van der Aa: Hysteresis
Varèse: Poème électronique
White: Centre Bridge (dark river)
Wilson: Cetus
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma
Xenakis: Kraanerg
Xenakis: Persepolis


----------



## Portamento

(Round Two) Nomination begins now and will end around *Sunday, September 24*. Good luck.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Portamento said:


> *The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List*
> 
> 1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
> 2. Boulez: Répons
> 3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
> 4. Varèse: Déserts
> 5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
> 6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
> 7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
> 8. Reich: Different Trains
> 9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
> 10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...


Great listing. I'd be thrilled to explore these works if I was just now exposing my ears to electronic composition.


----------



## tortkis

Where is Schaeffer/Henry? It's not in either list.


----------



## Portamento

tortkis said:


> Where is Schaeffer/Henry? It's not in either list.


Fixed. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Portamento

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Varèse: Poème électronique


I... am going to count that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Portamento said:


> I... am going to count that.


I hope so  at least as a renom


----------



## PeterFromLA

So renominate how many? Rank ordered again from off that list (or others not already in the top ten)?


----------



## Portamento

PeterFromLA said:


> So renominate how many? Rank ordered again from off that list (or others not already in the top ten)?


Re-nominate 20 (like in the first nomination round). The nomination-voting process gets repeated until a good-sized list has been made / participation starts to wane.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Ok, I've been doing some serious binge listening lately. Here are my nominations at this time:

20. Van der Aa: Hysteresis
19. Murail: Winter Fragments
18. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
17. Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
16. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
15. Marshall: Fog Tropes 
14. Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics 
13. Takemitsu: Stanza II 
12. Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst 
11. Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
10. Bayle: Erosphère
9. Riley: You're Nogood 
8. Xenakis: Persepolis
7. Valle Méndez: road, river and rail 
6. Varèse: Poème électronique
5. Babbitt: Reflections
4. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon 
3. Matthusen: AEG
2. Harvey: Speakings
1. Lansky: Ride


----------



## PeterFromLA

20. Berio: Laborintus II
19. Reich: Come Out
18. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions 
17. Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
16. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double 
15. Stone: Sukothai 
14. Berio: Visage
13. Chin: Xi 
12. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
10. Murail: Désintégrations 
9. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) 
8. Andre: ...als... II 
7. Berio: Naturale
6. Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
5. Marshall: Fog Tropes
4. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
3. Stockhausen: Hymnen
2. Varèse: Poème électronique
1. Xenakis: Kraanerg


----------



## StDior

20 (pts) Stockhausen: Dienstag aus LICHT
19 Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus LICHT
18 Stockhausen: Montag aus LICHT
17 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III)
16 Chin: Xi
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae
14 G.F. Haas: String Quartet No.7 with electronics
13 Saariaho: Lichtbogen
12 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
11 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
10 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
9 Cage: Roaratorio
8 Radulescu: String Quartet #4
7 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
6 Billone: An-Na
5 Valle Méndez - Road, river and rail 
4 Barrett: Dark matter
3 Rashad Becker: Dances II
2 Rob Seaback: Sequence (bloom)
1 Frances White: Centre Bridge (Dark River)


----------



## Guest

StDior said:


> 15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae


This is definitely not electronic music, imo. Just great music.


----------



## StDior

nathanb said:


> This is definitely not electronic music, imo. Just great music.


I was hesitating at nomination of it too. I am going to replace it.


----------



## StDior

I would like to replace Crumb: Vox Balaenae with Stockhausen: Sirius on my list.
My updated list would be the following:

20 (pts) Stockhausen: Dienstag aus LICHT
19 Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus LICHT
18 Stockhausen: Montag aus LICHT
17 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III)
16 Chin: Xi
15 G.F. Haas: String Quartet No.7 with electronics
14 Saariaho: Lichtbogen
13 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
12 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
11 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
10 Cage: Roaratorio
9 Radulescu: String Quartet #4
8 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
7 Billone: An-Na
6 Valle Méndez - Road, river and rail 
5 Barrett: Dark matter
4 Rashad Becker: Dances II
3 Rob Seaback: Sequence (bloom)
2 Frances White: Centre Bridge (Dark River)
1 Stockhausen: Sirius


----------



## 20centrfuge

That Chin piece does nothing for me.


----------



## Portamento

Thanks for keeping watch, Nathan.


----------



## Trout

20. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
19. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
18. Anderson: Book of Hours
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
15. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
14. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Chin: Xi
12. Babbitt: Philomel
11. Cage: Roaratorio
10. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
9. Takemitsu: Stanza II
8. Andre: ...als... II
7. Adams, JL: the place we began
6. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
5. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
4. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
3. Ablinger: points & views
2. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
1. Mitterer: Coloured Noise

My votes may be subject to last-minute, "strategic" revisions in case some of the first-round participants don't reappear.


----------



## regenmusic

Bernard Parmegiani: Pop Eclectic (1968)

Did this get mentioned?


----------



## Portamento

regenmusic said:


> Bernard Parmegiani: Pop Eclectic (1968)
> 
> Did this get mentioned?


Just to clarify, we are creating a ranked list of electronic works liked by the TC community. You are welcome to contribute.


----------



## Portamento

There is about a week left to nominate.


----------



## tortkis

20. Pierre Schaeffer, Pierre Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul (1950)
19. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet (1971)
18. François Bayle: Erosphère (1979-80) (youtube)
17. Carl Stone: Shing Kee (1986) (youtube)
16. Larry Polansky: freeHorn (2004) (youtube)
15. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14. Paul Lansky: Ride (2000) (youtube)
13. Riley: You're No Good (1967)
12. J.L. Adams: the place we began (2008)
11. Zeena Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics (2007) (youtube)
10. Henri Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix (1972)
9. Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1972)
8. Dave Seidel: ~60 Hz (2014) (bc)
7. Joan La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang) (1977) (youtube)
6. Ingram Marshall: Three Penitential Visions (1986)
5. David Tudor: Rainforest IV (1973)
4. Elodie Lauten: Transform (2012-13) (youtube)
3. Xenakis: Hibiki-Hana-Ma (1969-70)
2. Tristan Perich: Telescope (2007) (youtube)
1. Dai Fujikura: Sparking Orbit (2013)


----------



## Guest

20. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Hymnen_
19. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Cosmic Pulses_
18. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Oktophonie_
17. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Mixtur_
16. Iannis Xenakis: _Kraanerg_
15. Iannis Xenakis: _Persepolis_
14. Iannis Xenakis: _La Légende D'Eer_
13. Luigi Nono: _Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz_
12. Bernard Parmegiani: _De Natura Sonorum_
11. Milton Babbitt: _Philomel_
10. Gordon Mumma: _Hornpipe_
9. Luc Ferrari: _Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant_
8. David Tudor: _Rainforest IV_
7. Pierre Schaeffer & Pierre Henry: _Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul_
6. Edgard Varèse: _Poème électronique_
5. Luciano Berio: _Visage_
4. John Cage: _Roaratorio_
3. François Bayle: _L'Expérience Acoustique_
2. Henri Pousseur: _Huit Études Paraboliques_
1. Georg Friedrich Haas: _...Und..._


----------



## Sina

20. Saariaho: Amers
19. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
18. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
17. Cage: Cartridge Music
16. Harvey: Speakings
15. Pade: Symphonie Magnétophonique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
13. Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
12. Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
11. Murail: Désintégrations
10. Murail: L'Esprit des dunes
9. Murail: Winter Fragments
8. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
7. Francesconi: Etymo
6. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
5. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
4. Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
3. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33
2. Cage: Williams Mix
1. Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau


----------



## calvinpv

20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
19. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
18. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
17. Berio: Laborintus II
16. Xenakis: La légende d'Eer
15. Andre: ... als ... II
14. Nono: Quando stanno morendo. Diario polacco No. 2
13. Berio: Visage
12: Varèse: Poème electronique
11: Schaeffer/Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
10: Saariaho: Lichtbogen
9. Feldman: Three Voices
8. Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
7. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
6. Murail: Winter Fragments
5. Babbitt: Reflections
4. Chin: Xi
3. Cage: Roaratorio
2. Murail: Desintegrations
1. Neuwirth: Lost Highway


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Portamento

*this is not a current listening thread!*


----------



## Portamento

20. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
19. Babbitt: Philomel
18. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
17. Varèse: Poème électronique
16. Berio: Laborintus II
15. Murail: Désintégrations
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
13. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
12. Haas: String Quartet #7
11. Harvey: Speakings 
10. Cage: Roaratorio
9. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
8. Chin: Xi
7. Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
6. Feldman: Three Voices
5. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
4. Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33
3. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
2. La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang)
1. Reich: Come Out


----------



## 20centrfuge

What's the scoop with the Bryars piece? It just seems like a recording of a man singing.


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now open.

You may vote for up to ten of the following works:*

Babbitt: Philomel
Berio: Laborintus II
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Cage: Roaratorio
Chin: Xi
Haas: String Quartet #7
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
Murail: Désintégrations
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Romitelli: An Index of Metals
Saariaho: Lichtbogen
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
Varèse: Poème électronique

_*Remember to rank your votes.*_


----------



## Portamento

*Round 2 Voting will end on Sunday, October 1.*

Good luck.


----------



## Trout

10. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
9. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
8. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
7. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
6. Murail: Désintégrations
5. Babbitt: Philomel
4. Cage: Roaratorio
3. Chin: Xi
2. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
1. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul

There are lots of really good pieces to choose from in this round!


----------



## PeterFromLA

10. Berio: Laborintus II 
9. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
8. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
7. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
6. Murail: Désintégrations
5. Chin: Xi
4. Varèse: Poème électronique
3. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
2. Cage: Roaratorio
1. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)


----------



## Guest

10. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Cosmic Pulses_
9. Luigi Nono: _Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz_
8. Milton Babbitt: _Philomel_
7. Pierre Schaeffer & Pierre Henry: _Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul_
6. Edgard Varèse: _Poème électronique_
5. John Cage: _Roaratorio_
4. Fausto Romitelli: _An Index Of Metals_
3. Unsuk Chin: _Xi_
2. Luciano Berio: _Laborintus II_
1. Tristan Murail: _Désintégrations_


----------



## Guest

10. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Cosmic Pulses_
9. Luigi Nono: _Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz_
8. Milton Babbitt: _Philomel_
7. Pierre Schaeffer & Pierre Henry: _Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul_
6. Edgard Varèse: _Poème électronique_
5. John Cage: _Roaratorio_
4. Fausto Romitelli: _An Index Of Metals_
3. Unsuk Chin: _Xi_
2. Luciano Berio: _Laborintus II_
1. Tristan Murail: _Désintégrations_


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Chin: Xi
9 Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
8 Saariaho: Lichtbogen
7 Cage: Roaratorio
6 Haas: String Quartet #7
5 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
4 Murail: Désintégrations
3 Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
2 Varèse: Poème électronique
1 Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul


----------



## 20centrfuge

10. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
9. Varèse: Poème électronique
8. Murail: Désintégrations
7. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
6. Cage: Roaratorio
5. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
4. Babbitt: Philomel
3. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme...
2. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
1. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses


----------



## tortkis

10 Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
9 Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
8 Cage: Roaratorio
7 Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
6 Saariaho: Lichtbogen
5 Murail: Désintégrations
4 Varèse: Poème électronique
3 Chin: Xi
2 Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1 Babbitt: Philomel


----------



## Portamento

Voting ends in about 48 hours.


----------



## calvinpv

10. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
9. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
8. Berio: Laborintus II
7. Varèse: Poème électronique
6. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
5. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
4. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
3. Cage: Roaratorio
2. Babbitt: Philomel
1. Murail: Désintégrations


----------



## Sina

10. Murail: Désintégrations
9. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
8. Chin: Xi
7. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
6. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
5. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
4. Cage: Roaratorio
3. Haas: String Quartet #7
2. Berio: Laborintus II
1. Varèse: Poème électronique


----------



## Portamento

10. Berio: Laborintus II
9. Varèse: Poème électronique
8. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
7. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
6. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
5. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
4. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
3. Murail: Désintégrations
2. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1. Cage: Roaratorio


----------



## Portamento

*The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List*

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
12. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
15. Cage: Roaratorio
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
18. Chin: Xi
19. Berio: Laborintus II
20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be re-nominated in future rounds (you may also nominate new works).

Ablinger: points & views
Adams, J.L.: at the still point
Adams, J.L.: in a room
Adams, J.L.: the place we began
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andre: ...als... II
Andre: ab II
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women
Babbitt: Philomel
Babbitt: Reflections
Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
Barrett: DARK MATTER
Bayle: Erosphère
Bayle: L'Expérience Acoustique
Becker: Dances II
Berio: Naturale
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Berio: Visage
Billone: An Na
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Cage & Hiller: HPSCHD
Cage: Cartridge Music
Cage: Williams Mix
Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
Feldman: Three Voices
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Francesconi: Etymo
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
Haas: String Quartet #4
Haas: String Quartet #7
Haas: …und…
Harvey: Speakings
Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang)
Lansky: Ride
Lauten: Transform
Marshall: Fog Tropes
Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon the Mountains)
Martirano: L's G.A.
Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
Matthusen: AEG
Mitterer: coloured noise
Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes
Murail: Winter Fragments
Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau
Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
Pade: Illustrationer (Illustrations)
Pade: Symphonie Magnétophonique
Pampin: On Space
Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
Perich: Telescope
Polansky: freeHorn
Pousseur: Huit Etudes paraboliques
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Reich: City Life
Reich: Come Out
Reich: It's Gonna Rain
Riley: You're Nogood
Romitelli: An Index of Metals
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33
Saariaho: Amers
Saariaho: La Passion de Simone
Saariaho: Lonh
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Saariaho: Près
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
Seaback: sequence (bloom)
Seidel: ~60 Hz
Steen-Andersen: Double Up
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Mantra
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Mixtur
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Stockhausen: Oktophonie
Stockhausen: Sirius
Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
Stone: Shing Kee
Stone: Sukothai
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
Subotnick: The Wild Bull
Takemitsu: Stanza II
Tudor: Rainforest IV
Valle Méndez: road, river and rail
Van der Aa: Hysteresis
White: Centre Bridge (dark river)
Wilson: Cetus
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma
Xenakis: Kraanerg
Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
Xenakis: Persepolis


----------



## Portamento

(Round Three) Nomination will end on *Sunday, October 15*. Good luck.


----------



## 20centrfuge

3 by Stockhausen, 2 by Boulez and Varese. Feels about right. A good balance.


----------



## 20centrfuge

May I kindly invite you to at least listen to two works I'm championing?

Marshall: Rob pea fjellet 





Van der Aa: Hysteresis





I'm not saying you have to nominate them, but please at least give them a listen. Thanks!


----------



## PeterFromLA

Plus two from Nono!


----------



## 20centrfuge

True! Sorry I missed that


----------



## Guest

I didn't know Marshall's music. Cool!


----------



## Trout

20. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
19. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
18. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
17. Babbitt: Philomel
16. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
15. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
14. Takemitsu: Stanza II
13. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
12. Xenakis: Persepolis
11. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
10. Anderson: Book of Hours
9. Adams, JL: the place we began
8. Andre: ...als... II
7. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
6. Ablinger: points & views
5. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
2. Mitterer: Coloured Noise
1. López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms

While I'm strategically not giving it the highest number of points, I highly recommend the Dhomont (Spotify). The piece appears to be like a continuous stream of consciousness that intertwines various voices, ambient sounds, and acoustic music. The dream-like logic of it all is utterly fascinating.


----------



## PeterFromLA

20. Reich, Come Out
19. Andre: ...als...II
18. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
17. Berio, Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
16. Berio: Visage
15. Berio: Naturale
14. Xenakis: Kraanerg
13. Reich, It’s Gonna Rain
12. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double 
11. Stone: Sukothai 
10. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) 
9. Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
8. Marshall: Hidden Voices
7. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
6. Stockhausen: Hymnen
5. Marshall: Fog Tropes
4. Ligeti: Artikulation
3. Feldman: Three Voices
2. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
1. Haas: ...und...


----------



## Guest

20. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Hymnen_
19. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Oktophonie_
18. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Mixtur_
17. Iannis Xenakis: _Kraanerg_
16. Iannis Xenakis: _Persepolis_
15. Iannis Xenakis: _La Légende D'Eer_
14. Bernard Parmegiani: _De Natura Sonorum_
13. Milton Babbitt: _Philomel_
12. Gordon Mumma: _Hornpipe_
11. Luc Ferrari: _Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant_
10. David Tudor: _Rainforest IV_
9. Luciano Berio: _Visage_
8. Olga Neuwirth: _Lost Highway_
7. François Bayle: _L'Expérience Acoustique_
6. Henri Pousseur: _Huit Études Paraboliques_
5. Georg Friedrich Haas: _...Und..._
4. György Ligeti: _Artikulation_
3. Jonathan Harvey: _Speakings_
2. Francisco López: _Untitled Sonic Microorganisms_
1. Zbigniew Karkowski: _World As Will_


----------



## StDior

20 (pts) Stockhausen: Jahreslauf (from Dienstag aus LICHT)
19 Stockhausen: Oktophonie
18 Stockhausen: Helicopter quartet (from Mittwoch aus LICHT)
17 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III)
16 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
15 G.F. Haas: String Quartet No.7 with electronics
14 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
13 Radulescu: String Quartet #4
12 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
11 Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
10 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
9 Billone: An-Na
8 Valle Méndez - Road, river and rail 
7 Barrett: Dark matter
6 Rashad Becker: Dances II
5 Stockhausen: Sirius
4 Saariaho: Amers
3 Rob Seaback: Sequence (bloom)
2 Frances White: Centre Bridge (Dark River)
1 Robert Phillips Aur


----------



## Portamento

Nomination ends in about a week; there are still a few regulars I am yet to hear from. New participants are welcome (read the OP).


----------



## 20centrfuge

20. Van der Aa: Hysteresis
19. Murail: Winter Fragments
18. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
17. Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
16. Marshall: Rob pea fjellet 
15. Marshall: Fog Tropes 
14. Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics 
13. Takemitsu: Stanza II 
12. Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst 
11. Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
10. Bayle: Erosphère
9. Riley: You're Nogood 
8. Xenakis: Persepolis
7. Valle Méndez: road, river and rail 
6. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
5. Babbitt: Reflections
4. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon 
3. Matthusen: AEG
2. Harvey: Speakings
1. Lansky: Ride


----------



## tortkis

20. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet (1971)
19. François Bayle: Erosphère (1979-80)
18. Carl Stone: Shing Kee (1986)
17. Larry Polansky: freeHorn (2004)
16. Paul Lansky: Ride (2000)
15. Riley: You're No Good (1967)
14. J.L. Adams: the place we began (2008)
13. Zeena Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics (2007)
12. Henri Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix (1972)
11. Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1972)
10. Dave Seidel: ~60 Hz (2014)
9. Joan La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang) (1977)
8. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps (1973-74)
7. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum (1975)
6. David Tudor: Rainforest IV (1973)
5. Elodie Lauten: Transform (2012-13)
4. Xenakis: Hibiki-Hana-Ma (1969-70)
3. Dhomont: Forêt profonde (1996)
2. Tristan Perich: Telescope (2007)
1. Dai Fujikura: Sparking Orbit (2013)


----------



## calvinpv

20. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
19. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
18. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
17. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
16. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
15. Andre: ... als ... II
14. Murail: Winter Fragments
13. Berio: Visage
12. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
11. Stockhausen: Mantra
10. Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
9. Feldman: Three Voices
8. Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco No. 2
7. Xenakis: Persepolis
6. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
5. Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
4. Babbitt: Reflections
3. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2. Ablinger: Points and Views
1. Babbitt: Philomel


----------



## Guest

Maybe we should just vote for LICHT as one work. All seven operas have electronic music...


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now open.

You may vote for up to ten of the following works:*

Andre: ...als... II
Babbitt: Philomel
Bayle: Erosphère
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Berio: Visage
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Haas: String Quartet #7
Murail: Winter Fragments
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
Romitelli: An Index of Metals
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Stockhausen: Oktophonie
Xenakis: Kraanerg
Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
Xenakis: Persepolis

_*Remember to rank your votes.*_


----------



## Portamento

*Round 3 Voting will end on Sunday, October 22.*


----------



## Guest

10. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
9. Xenakis: Kraanerg
8. Xenakis: Persepolis
7. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
6. Babbitt: Philomel
5. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
4. Berio: Visage
3. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2. Andre: ...als... II
1. Bayle: Erosphère


----------



## PeterFromLA

10. Andre: ...als... II
9. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
8. Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
7. Berio: Visage 
6. Xenakis: Kraanerg 
5. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
4. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
3. Murail: Winter Fragments
2. Haas: String Quartet #7
1. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## Trout

10. Haas: String Quartet #7
9. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
8. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
7. Babbitt: Philomel
6. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
5. Xenakis: Persepolis
4. Andre: ...als... II
3. Murail: Winter Fragments
2. Xenakis: Kraanerg
1. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip


----------



## St Matthew

As I promised a few days ago (and a farewell gesture): 

10 Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
9 Stockhausen: Oktophonie
8 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
7 Babbitt: Philomel
6 Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
5 Xenakis: Persepolis
4 Berio: Visage
3 Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
2 Murail: Winter Fragments
1 Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## 20centrfuge

4. Murail
3. Professor Bad Trip
2. Bryars 
1. Index of Metals 

Sorry, I’m out of town and haven’t listened to all of them,


----------



## calvinpv

10. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
9. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
8. Bayle: Erosphère
7. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
6. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
5. Berio: Visage
4. Andre: ...als... II
3. Xenakis: Persepolis
2. Murail: Winter Fragments
1. Babbitt: Philomel


----------



## tortkis

10. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
9. Bayle: Erosphère
8. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
7. Xenakis: Persepolis
6. Murail: Winter Fragments
5. Haas: String Quartet #7
4. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
3. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
2. Babbitt: Philomel
1. Andre: ...als... II


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Stockhausen: Oktophonie
9 Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) 
8 Haas: String Quartet No. 7
7 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
6 Romitelli: An Index of Metals
5 Murail: Winter Fragments
4 Xenakis: Kraanerg
3 Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
2 Berio: Visage
1 Andre: ...als... II


----------



## Portamento

10. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
9. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
8. Babbitt: Philomel
7. Haas: String Quartet #7
6. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
5. Berio: Visage
4. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
3. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
2. Andre: ...als... II
1. Stockhausen: Oktophonie


----------



## Portamento

*The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List*

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...

11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
12. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
15. Cage: Roaratorio
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
18. Chin: Xi
19. Berio: Laborintus II
20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

21. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
22. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
23. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
24. Haas: String Quartet #7
25. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
26. Babbitt: Philomel
27. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
28. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
29. Xenakis: Persepolis
30. Berio: Visage


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be re-nominated in future rounds (you may also nominate new works).

Ablinger: points & views
Adams, J.L.: at the still point
Adams, J.L.: in a room
Adams, J.L.: the place we began
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andre: ...als... II
Andre: ab II
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women
Babbitt: Reflections
Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
Barrett: DARK MATTER
Bayle: Erosphère
Bayle: L'Expérience Acoustique
Becker: Dances II
Berio: Naturale
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Billone: An Na
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Cage & Hiller: HPSCHD
Cage: Cartridge Music
Cage: Williams Mix
Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
Dhomont: Forêt profonde
Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
Feldman: Three Voices
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Francesconi: Etymo
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
Haas: String Quartet #4
Haas: …und…
Harvey: Speakings
Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang)
Lansky: Ride
Lauten: Transform
Ligeti: Artikulation
López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Marshall: Fog Tropes
Marshall: Hidden Voices
Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon the Mountains)
Martirano: L's G.A.
Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
Matthusen: AEG
Mitterer: coloured noise
Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes
Murail: Winter Fragments
Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau
Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
Pade: Illustrationer (Illustrations)
Pade: Symphonie Magnétophonique
Pampin: On Space
Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics
Perich: Telescope
Phillips: Aur
Polansky: freeHorn
Pousseur: Huit Etudes paraboliques
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Reich: City Life
Reich: Come Out
Reich: It's Gonna Rain
Riley: You're Nogood
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
Saariaho: Amers
Saariaho: La Passion de Simone
Saariaho: Lonh
Saariaho: Près
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
Seaback: sequence (bloom)
Seidel: ~60 Hz
Steen-Andersen: Double Up
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Mantra
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Mixtur
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Stockhausen: Sirius
Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
Stone: Shing Kee
Stone: Sukothai
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
Subotnick: The Wild Bull
Takemitsu: Stanza II
Tudor: Rainforest IV
Valle Méndez: road, river and rail
Van der Aa: Hysteresis
White: Centre Bridge (dark river)
Wilson: Cetus
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma
Xenakis: Kraanerg


----------



## Portamento

(Round Four) Nomination will end on *Sunday, November 5*. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

20. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Hymnen_
19. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Mixtur_
18. Iannis Xenakis: _Kraanerg_
17. Gordon Mumma: _Hornpipe_
16. Luc Ferrari: _Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant_
15. David Tudor: _Rainforest IV_
14. Olga Neuwirth: _Lost Highway_
13. François Bayle: _L'Expérience Acoustique_
12. Henri Pousseur: _Huit Études Paraboliques_
11. Georg Friedrich Haas: _...Und..._
10. György Ligeti: _Artikulation_
9. Jonathan Harvey: _Speakings_
8. Francisco López: _Untitled Sonic Microorganisms_
7. Zbigniew Karkowski & Tetsuo Furudate: _World As Will_
6. Kaija Saariaho: _Six Japanese Gardens_
5. Robert Ashley: _Perfect Lives_
4. Simon Steen-Andersen: _Piano Concerto_
3. Richard Barrett: _DARK MATTER_
2. John Cage: _Cartridge Music_
1. Heiner Goebbels: _Stifters Dinge_


----------



## PeterFromLA

Under construction...


----------



## Portamento

nathanb - _Visage_ already made the list.

PeterFromLA - _La Légende d'Eer_ and _Como una ola de fuerza y luz_ already made the list.

Both of you, please fix.


----------



## PeterFromLA

20. Reich, Come Out
19. Andre: ...als…II
18. Berio, Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
17. Berio: Naturale
16. Xenakis: Kraanerg
15. Reich, It’s Gonna Rain
14. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double 
13. Stone: Sukothai 
12. Marshall: Fog Tropes
11. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
10. Stockhausen: Hymnen
9. Marshall: Hidden Voices
8. Ligeti: Artikulation
7. Feldman: Three Voices
6. Haas: ...und...
5. Murail: Winter Fragments
4. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
3. Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
2. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
1. Haas: String Quartet #4


----------



## Guest

Threw in another thing


----------



## Trout

20. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
19. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
18. Takemitsu: Stanza II
17. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
16. Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
15. Nono: Prometeo
14. Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will
13. Adams, JL: the place we began
12. Andre: ...als... II
11. Lansky: Ride
10. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
9. Oliveros: I of IV
8. Anderson: Book of Hours
7. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
6. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
4. Parmegiani: La Création du monde
3. Ablinger: points & views
2. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
1. Mitterer: Coloured Noise


----------



## Portamento

20. Reich: Come Out
19. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
18. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
17. Feldman: Three Voices
16. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
15. Harvey: Speakings
14. Ligeti: Artikulation
13. Marshall: Fog Tropes
12. Murail: Winter Fragments
11. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
10. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
9. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
8. Takemitsu: Stanza II
7. Xenakis: Kraanerg
6. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
5. Cage: Cartridge Music
4. Andre: ...als... II
3. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2. Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
1. Bayle: Erosphère


----------



## Guest

I kept certain items higher in the ranking out of a desire to "keep things musical", but it should be noted that _Lost Highway_ would rank with the very best in terms of overall importance to me. Considering that musical revelations have kept me from paying _any_ attention to film, the work having introduced me to David Lynch makes it truly indispensable, considering David Lynch has inspired my overall thinking as much as any of my beloved composers, _maybe_ short of a handful... (your Bach/Mozart/Beethoven, Debussy/Schoenberg/Stravinsky, and Cage/Stockhausen/Xenakis triads.... Wagner, at least, too...)


----------



## Portamento

Maybe the best course of action is to exclude operas?


----------



## tortkis

20. François Bayle: Erosphère (1979-80)
19. Carl Stone: Shing Kee (1986)
18. Larry Polansky: freeHorn (2004)
17. Paul Lansky: Ride (2000)
16. Riley: You're No Good (1967)
15. J.L. Adams: the place we began (2008)
14. Zeena Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics (2007)
13. Henri Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix (1972)
12. Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1972)
11. Dave Seidel: ~60 Hz (2014)
10. Joan La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang) (1977)
9. Randy Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield (2016)
8. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps (1973-74)
7. David Tudor: Rainforest IV (1973)
6. Elodie Lauten: Transform (2012-13)
5. Dhomont: Forêt profonde (1996)
4. Dai Fujikura: Sparking Orbit (2013)
3. Anna Clyne: Fits + Starts for amplified cello and tape (2003)
2. Noah Creshevsky: Jacob’s Ladder (1999)
1. Ligeti: Artikulation (1958)


----------



## calvinpv

20. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
19. Bayle: Erosphère
18. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
17. Nono: Prometeo. Tragedia dell'ascolto
16. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
15. Andre: ... als ... II
14. Mitterer: coloured noise
13. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
12. Stockhausen: Mixtur
11. Stone: Shing Kee
10. Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
9. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
8. Haas: ... und ...
7. Reich: Come Out
6. Murail: Winter Fragments
5. Grisey: Les Chants de l'amour
4. Feldman: Three Voices
3. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2. Ablinger: points and views
1. Holliger: Scardanelli-Zyklus


----------



## StDior

20 (pts) Stockhausen: Jahreslauf
19 Stockhausen: Helicopter streichquartet
18 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
17 Radulescu: String Quartet #4
16 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
15 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
14 Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
13 Billone: An-Na
12 Barrett: Dark matter
11 Rashad Becker: Dances II
10 Stockhausen: Sirius
9 Rob Seaback: Sequence (bloom)
8 Valle Méndez: Road, river and rail 
7 Robert Phillips: Aur
6 Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
5 Mitterer: Coloured Noise
4 Stockhausen: Mixtur
3 Saariaho: Io
2 Saariaho: Amers
1 Murail: Winter Fragments


----------



## Guest

Portamento said:


> Maybe the best course of action is to exclude operas?


I don't see a need to at this point. As for LICHT, since Oktophonie is already in we can just go with that approach. So Jahreslauf, Helikopter-Streichquartett, perhaps even the late Klavierstucke, are examples of other appropriate choices.


----------



## Portamento

Sorry for the delay. I'll likely extend the voting period by a day or two.


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now open.

You may vote for up to ten of the following works:*

Andre: ...als... II
Bayle: Erosphère
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Dhomont: Forêt profonde
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
Ligeti: Artikulation
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
Nono: Prometeo
Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
Reich: Come Out
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Mixtur
Stone: Shing Kee
Xenakis: Kraanerg

_*Remember to rank your votes.*_


----------



## Portamento

*Round 4 Voting will end on Wednesday, November 15.*


----------



## Trout

10. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
9. Ferrari: Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant
8. Nono: Prometeo
7. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
6. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
5. Andre: ...als... II
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3. Bayle: Erosphère
2. Stockhausen: Hymnen
1. Xenakis: Kraanerg


----------



## Guest

10. Stockhausen: Hymnen
9. Stockhausen: Mixtur
8. Xenakis: Kraanerg
7. Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
6. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
5. Ligeti: Artikulation
4. Nono: Prometeo
3. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
2. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
1. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit

Hard to leave out Boulez and Andre... pretty arbitrary choice on my part. Have not yet listened to those specific Bayle and Dhomont works, but I'm already overloaded at this point...


----------



## PeterFromLA

10. Reich: Come Out
9. Andre: ...als... II
8. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
7. Nono: Prometeo
6. Ligeti: Artikulation
5. Xenakis: Kraanerg
4. Stone: Shing Kee
3. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2. Stockhausen: Hymnen
1. Stockhausen: Mixtur


----------



## tortkis

10. Bayle: Erosphère
9. Stone: Shing Kee
8. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
7. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
6. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Reich: Come Out
4. Ligeti: Artikulation
3. Stockhausen: Mixtur
2. Andre: ...als... II
1. Stockhausen: Hymnen


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Radulescu: String Quartet #4
9 Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
8 Xenakis: Kraanerg
7 Stockhausen: Mixtur
6 Andre: ...als... II
5 Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
4 Nono: Prometeo
3 Bayle: Erosphère
2 Neuwirth: Lost Highway
1 Dhomont: Forêt profonde


----------



## calvinpv

10. Bayle: Erosphère
9. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
8. Stockhausen: Hymnen
7. Nono: Prometeo
6. Andre: ...als... II
5. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3. Stone: Shing Kee
2. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
1. Reich: Come Out



nathanb said:


> Hard to leave out Boulez and Andre... pretty arbitrary choice on my part. Have not yet listened to those specific Bayle and Dhomont works, but I'm already overloaded at this point...


You should really hear the Bayle work. It's easily the biggest new discovery for me since we started this thread.


----------



## Portamento

10. Reich: Come Out
9. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
8. Ligeti: Artikulation
7. Stone: Shing Kee
6. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
5. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
4. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
3. Nono: Prometeo
2. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
1. Xenakis: Kraanerg


----------



## Portamento

*The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List*

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...

11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
12. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
15. Cage: Roaratorio
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
18. Chin: Xi
19. Berio: Laborintus II
20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

21. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
22. Xenakis: La Légende d'Eer
23. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
24. Haas: String Quartet #7
25. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
26. Babbitt: Philomel
27. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
28. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
29. Xenakis: Persepolis
30. Berio: Visage

31. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
32. Nono: Prometeo
33. Andre: ...als... II
34. Reich: Come Out
35. Bayle: Erosphère
36. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
37. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
38. Xenakis: Kraanerg
39. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
40. Ligeti: Artikulation


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be re-nominated (you may also nominate new works).

Ablinger: points & views
Adams, J.L.: at the still point
Adams, J.L.: in a room
Adams, J.L.: the place we began
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andre: ab II
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women
Ashley: Perfect Lives
Babbitt: Reflections
Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
Barrett: DARK MATTER
Bayle: L'Expérience Acoustique
Becker: Dances II
Berio: Naturale
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Billone: An Na
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Cage & Hiller: HPSCHD
Cage: Cartridge Music
Cage: Williams Mix
Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
Clyne: Fits + Starts
Creshevsky: Jacob's Ladder
Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
Feldman: Three Voices
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Francesconi: Etymo
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield
Goebbels: Stifters Dinge
Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
Haas: String Quartet #4
Haas: …und…
Harvey: Speakings
Holliger: Scardanelli-Zyklus
Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang)
Lansky: Ride
Lauten: Transform
López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Marshall: Fog Tropes
Marshall: Hidden Voices
Marshall: Rop På Fjellet (Cries Upon the Mountains)
Martirano: L's G.A.
Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
Matthusen: AEG
Mitterer: coloured noise
Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes
Murail: Les sept Paroles
Murail: Winter Fragments
Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
Oliveros: I of IV
Pade: Illustrationer (Illustrations)
Pade: Symphonie Magnétophonique
Pampin: On Space
Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics
Parmegiani: La Création du monde
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
Perich: Telescope
Phillips: Aur
Polansky: freeHorn
Pousseur: Huit Etudes paraboliques
Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Reich: City Life
Reich: It's Gonna Rain
Riley: You're Nogood
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
Saariaho: Amers
Saariaho: Io
Saariaho: La Passion de Simone
Saariaho: Lonh
Saariaho: Près
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
Seaback: sequence (bloom)
Seidel: ~60 Hz
Steen-Andersen: Double Up
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
Stockhausen: Der Jahreslauf
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Mantra
Stockhausen: Mixtur
Stockhausen: Sirius
Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
Stone: Shing Kee
Stone: Sukothai
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
Subotnick: The Wild Bull
Takemitsu: Stanza II
Tudor: Rainforest IV
Valle Méndez: road, river and rail
Van der Aa: Hysteresis
White: Centre Bridge (dark river)
Wilson: Cetus
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma


----------



## Portamento

This last round of nomination will end on *Sunday, December 3*.


----------



## Portamento

This is one packed list...

20. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
19. Murail: Winter Fragments
18. Harvey: Speakings
17. Cage: Cartridge Music
16. Feldman: Three Voices
15. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
14. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
13. Reich: It's Gonna Rain
12. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
11. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
10. Stone: Shing Kee
9. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
8. Martirano: L's G.A.
7. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
6. Marshall: Fog Tropes
5. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
4. Mitterer: coloured noise
3. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1. Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1


----------



## Guest

20. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Hymnen_
19. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Mixtur_
18. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Sirius_
17. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Helikopter-Streichquartett_
16. Gordon Mumma: _Hornpipe_
15. Luc Ferrari: _Et Si Tout Entière Maintenant_
14. David Tudor: _Rainforest IV_
13. Robert Ashley: _Perfect Lives_
12. François Bayle: _L'Expérience Acoustique_
11. Henri Pousseur: _Huit Études Paraboliques_
10. Georg Friedrich Haas: _...Und..._
9. Jonathan Harvey: _Speakings_
8. Francisco López: _Untitled Sonic Microorganisms_
7. Zbigniew Karkowski & Tetsuo Furudate: _World As Will_
6. Kaija Saariaho: _Six Japanese Gardens_
5. Simon Steen-Andersen: _Piano Concerto_
4. Richard Barrett: _DARK MATTER_
3. John Cage: _Cartridge Music_
2. Heiner Goebbels: _Stifters Dinge_
1. Georges Aperghis: _Avis De Tempête_

*FIXED*


----------



## Portamento

nathanb - _Artikulation_ already made the list. Please substitute (or modify your list accordingly).


----------



## PeterFromLA

20. Berio, Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
19. Berio: Naturale
18. Reich, It’s Gonna Rain
17. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double 
16. Stone: Sukothai 
15. Marshall: Fog Tropes
14. Stockhausen: Hymnen
13. Marshall: Hidden Voices
12. Feldman: Three Voices
11. Haas: ...und...
10. Murail: Winter Fragments
9. Grisey: Le Noir de l'Etoile
8. Grisey: Les Chants de l'Amour
7. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
6. Haas: String Quartet #4
5. Saariaho: Io
4. Takemitsu: Stanza II
3. Goebbels: Stifters Dinge
2. Murail: Les sept paroles
1. Saariaho: Petals


----------



## Trout

20.	Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
19.	Takemitsu: Stanza II
18.	Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant
17.	Mumma: Hornpipe
16.	Ablinger: points & views
15.	Lansky: Ride
14.	Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will
13.	Adams, JL: the place we began
12.	Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
11.	López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
10.	Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
9.	Steen-Andersen: Double Up
8.	Mitterer: Coloured Noise
7.	Dhomont: Sous le regard d'un soleil noir
6.	Manoury: Tensio
5.	Dumitrescu: New Meteors and Pulsars
4.	Andre: ...auf... III
3.	Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
2.	Schaeffer & Henry: Orphée 53
1.	Brümmer: Lizard Point


----------



## tortkis

20. Carl Stone: Shing Kee (1986)
19. Larry Polansky: freeHorn (2004)
18. Paul Lansky: Ride (2000)
17. Riley: You're No Good (1967)
16. J.L. Adams: the place we began (2008)
15. Zeena Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics (2007)
14. Henri Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix (1972)
13. Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1972)
12. Dave Seidel: ~60 Hz (2014)
11. Joan La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang) (1977)
10. Randy Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield (2016)
9. David Behrman: Unforeseen Events (1991)
8. David Tudor: Rainforest IV (1973)
7. Elodie Lauten: Transform (2012-13)
6. Gottfried Michael Koenig: Terminus 2 (1967)
5. Pauline Oliveros: I Of IV (1966)
4. Dai Fujikura: Sparking Orbit (2013)
3. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium (1969)
2. Noah Creshevsky: Jacob’s Ladder (1999)
1. Anna Clyne: Fits + Starts for amplified cello and tape (2003)


----------



## PeterFromLA

I meant to list Shing Kee for Carl Stone, not Sukothai. Thanks


----------



## StDior

20 (pts) Stockhausen: Jahreslauf
19 Stockhausen: Helicopter streichquartet
18 Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst
17 Stockhausen: Sirius
16 Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
15 Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip: Lesson I
14 Mitterer: Coloured Noise
13 Manoury: Tensio
12 Kurtag/Kurtag jr.: Zwiegespräch
11 Murail: Winter Fragments
10 Rashad Becker: Dances II
9 Barrett: Dark matter
8 Billone: An-Na
7 Stockhausen: Mixtur
6 Saariaho: Io
5 Rob Seaback: Sequence (bloom)
4 Valle Méndez: Road, river and rail 
3 Saariaho: Amers
2 Ablinger: points & views
1 Robert Phillips: Aur


----------



## calvinpv

20. Steen-Andersen: Double Up
19. Stockhausen: Hymnen
18. Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
17. Grisey: Les Chants de l'amour
16. Andre: ... 22, 13 ...
15. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
14. Haas: ... und ...
13. López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
12. Murail: Winter Fragments
11. Mitterer: coloured noise
10. Feldman: Three Voices
9. Saariaho: Lonh
8. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
7. Pousseur: Paraboles-Mix
6. Stockhausen: Mixtur
5. Globokar: Der Engel der Geschichte
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2. Ablinger: points and views
1. Stone: Shing Kee


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is now open.

You may vote for up to ten of the following works:*

Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Feldman: Three Voices
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
Haas: …und…
Lansky: Ride
Mitterer: coloured noise
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: Winter Fragments
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
Stockhausen: Hymnen
Stockhausen: Sirius
Stone: Shing Kee

*Remember to rank your votes.*


----------



## Portamento

*The results will be posted around January 1* (or whenever I decide to come back from my vacation ).


----------



## StDior

10(pts) Stockhausen: Helicopter String Quartet
9 Mitterer: Coloured noise
8 Stockhausen: Sirius
7 Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
6 Murail: Winter Fragments
5 Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
4 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
3 Lansky: Ride
2 Stone: Shing Kee
1 Haas: …und…


----------



## Trout

10. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
9. Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
8. Mumma: Hornpipe
7. Lansky: Ride
6. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
5. Mitterer: coloured noise
4. Stone: Shing Kee
3. Stockhausen: Hymnen
2. Stockhausen: Sirius
1. Haas: …und…


----------



## Guest

Might as well do God's work until I can get banned...

10. Stockhausen: Hymnen
9. Stockhausen: Sirius
8. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
7. Mumma: Hornpipe
6. Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
5. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
4. Haas: …und…
3. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
2. Mitterer: coloured noise
1. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double


----------



## 20centrfuge

10. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
9. Murail: Winter Fragments
8. Mitterer: coloured noise
7. Lansky: Ride
6. Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
5. Stone: Shing Kee
4. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
3. Haas: …und…
2. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
1. Momma: Hornpipe


----------



## PeterFromLA

10. Stone: Shing Kee
9. Haas: …und…
8. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
7. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
6. Murail: Winter Fragments
5. Feldman: Three Voices
4. Mumma: Hornpipe
3. Stockhausen: Hymnen
2. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
1. Stockhausen: Sirius


----------



## tortkis

10 Stone: Shing Kee
9 Lansky: Ride
8 Feldman: Three Voices
7 Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
6 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
5 Murail: Winter Fragments
4 Mitterer: coloured noise
3 Mumma: Hornpipe
2 Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
1 Stockhausen: Hymnen


----------



## Portamento

10. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double 
9. Feldman: Three Voices
8. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
7. Murail: Winter Fragments
6. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
5. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
4. Haas: …und…
3. Stone: Shing Kee
2. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)
1. Mitterer: coloured noise


----------



## calvinpv

10. Stockhausen: Hymnen
9. Murail: Winter Fragments
8. Haas: …und…
7. Feldman: Three Voices
6. Mitterer: coloured noise
5. Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
4. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
3. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
2. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
1. Stone: Shing Kee


----------



## Portamento

Thanks to all that participated! Here's the final list:

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Electronic Works List*

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...

11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
12. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
15. Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
18. Chin: Xi
19. Berio: Laborintus II
20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

21. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
22. Xenakis: La légende d'Eer
23. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
24. Haas: String Quartet #7
25. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
26. Babbitt: Philomel
27. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
28. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
29. Xenakis: Persepolis
30. Berio: Visage

31. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
32. Nono: Prometeo
33. Andre: ...als... II
34. Reich: Come Out
35. Bayle: Erosphère
36. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
37. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
38. Xenakis: Kraanerg
39. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
40. Ligeti: Artikulation

41. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
42. Murail: Winter Fragments
43. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
44. Stone: Shing Kee
45. Mitterer: coloured noise
46. Haas: …und…
47. Feldman: Three Voices
48. Stockhausen: Hymnen
49. Lansky: Ride
50. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)


----------



## Portamento

*Honorable Mentions*

*Nominated by 4 members*:
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
Ferneyhough: Time and Motion Study II
Harvey: Speakings
Stockhausen: Sirius
Takemitsu: Stanza II

*Nominated by 3 members*:
Ablinger: points & views
Adams, J.L.: the place we began
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
Cage: Cartridge Music
Grisey: Le noir de l'etoile
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour
López: Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Marshall: Fog Tropes
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
Stockhausen: Mixtur
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium

*Nominated by 2 members*:
Anderson: Book of Hours
Babbitt: Reflections
Barrett: DARK MATTER
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce)
Cage: Williams Mix
Christiansen: Requiem of Art fluxorum organum II, op. 50
Ferrari: Et si tout entière maintenant
Gerhard: Symphony #3 "Collages"
Goebbels: Stifters Dinge
Haas: String Quartet #4
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will
La Barbara: Twelvesong (Zwoelfgesang)
Manoury: Tensio
Martirano: L's G.A.
Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst
Mumma: Hornpipe
Murail: Les sept paroles
Nono: Post-prae-ludium #1 per Donau
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2
Oliveros: I of IV
Parkins: Three Harps, Tuning Forks & Electronics
Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
Reich: It's Gonna Rain
Riley: You're Nogood
Saariaho: Amers
Saariaho: Io
Steen-Andersen: Double Up
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
Stockhausen: Mantra
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Tudor: Rainforest IV
Valle Méndez: road, river and rail
Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma

*Nominated by 1 member*:
Adams, J.L.: at the still point
Adams, J.L.: in a room
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
Andre: ab II
Andre: …22, 13…
Andre: …auf… III
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women
Ashley: Perfect Lives
Babbitt: Vision and Prayer
Bayle: L'expérience acoustique
Becker: Dances II
Behrman: Unforeseen Events
Berio: Naturale
Billone: An Na
Brümmer: Lizard Point
Cage & Hiller: HPSCHD
Christiansen: Symphony Natura, op. 170
Clyne: Fits + Starts
Creshevsky: Jacob's Ladder
Dhomont: Sous le regard d'un soleil noir
Dodge: Earth's Magnetic Field
Dumitrescu: New Meteors and Pulsars
Francesconi: Etymo
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield
Globokar: Der Engel der Geschichte
Holliger: Scardanelli-Zyklus
Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales, op. 229/1
Koenig: Terminus II
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch
Lauten: Transform
Marshall: Hidden Voices
Marshall: Rop på fjellet (Cries Upon the Mountains)
Mashayekhi: Mithra, op. 90
Matthusen: AEG
Murail: L'esprit des dunes
Mâche: Maraé, op. 29
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
Pade: Illustrationer (Illustrations)
Pade: Symphonie magnétophonique
Pampin: On Space
Parmegiani: La création du monde
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue
Perich: Telescope
Phillips: Aur
Polansky: freeHorn
Pousseur: Huit études paraboliques
Reich: City Life
Saariaho: La passion de Simone
Saariaho: Lonh
Saariaho: Petals
Saariaho: Près
Schaeffer & Henry: Orphée 53
Seaback: sequence (bloom)
Seidel: ~60 Hz
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Stockhausen: Jahreslauf
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Stone: Kuk Il Kwan
Stone: Sukothai
Subotnick: The Wild Bull
Van der Aa: Hysteresis
White: Centre Bridge (dark river)
Wilson: Cetus


----------

